# Would you start co-sleeping with a 2.5 year old?



## bass chick (Sep 7, 2005)

I wished we would have co-slept with our first DS. As a first time mom, I didn't trust my intincts and even though I wanted to co-sleep, we just slept our first baby on a crib mattress beside our bed. Then we moved him to his own room and he started to sleep with us for the second half of the night. Now he is in his own room and stays there all night. I used to get up and sleep with him when he woke in the night, now that is DH's job as I have a newborn to parent at night. Our newborn sleeps in bed, right beside me. I love it. I feel like I am giving him my best. I feel like I didn't give DS1 my best since he didn't really co-sleep with us. Now we are thinking of bringing DS1 into our bed (we have a king-size) even though he sleeps in his own bed now. He has such a hard time going to sleep and we spend about an hour laying with him at bedtime after the storytime and cuddles. Would you START co-sleeping with a 2.5 year old? Everyone that I talk to seems to be against it, saying he will sleep alone and not to bring him into our bed. DH is just starting to warm up to it (he was dead against it 2 weeks ago) and said that he was starting to agree with me. I feel as though DS1 is getting 2nd rate parenting at night (and feel terribly guilty) now that I see how great and beneficial it is to co-sleep with DS2.


----------



## STBSM (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi! I have always done it with my D, she is 3 now and man I would love to get her in her own bed. She needs to be in her own room, I need some space now. I loved it but now it is time for her to be on her own persay!

Do as you feel is best for you and your family, noone should make you feel bad about the decision you make.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I would offer it to ds. If he wants to- great!

-Angela


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

maybe your first child has different needs to your second? i had my first ds in bed with me a lot longer as ds 2 was happy on his own.

i would also be careful about rocking the apple cart to be honest, sleep is such a precious commodity and i truly believe everyone should sleep where the whole family gets the most sleep.

is your first born showing any signs of unhappiness or needing extra night time connection with you?

could maybe your dh cosleep with your fisrt son so that the baby doesnt disturb him and vice versa?

i personally have always had very lovely ideas about cosleeping and have tried it with my ds's but it has not worked out, they kick and fidget and push off the covers and keep me awake all night.

anyhow that is just my personal experience i am sure that if it were to workout for you it would be very special and lovely, i guess all i am saying is that if it doesnt dont be too hard on yourself as i have found sometimes the reality of cosleeping is nothing like i imagined it being.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Something I just read about in "Playful Parenting", Cohen shares a story of having to lay down with his 5 year old daughter for hours and no matter how long he waited after she fell asleep, she'd wake up when he left the room. So he started leaving right after the bedtime story, while she was still awake, and he'd say "I'm going to go change into my pajamas and brush my teeth, then I'll come back in and check on you, and if you want me to stay with you, I will." When he came back in she would be sound asleep, or would wake up a bit when he kissed her but would fall right back to sleep. Anticipating him leaving was what was keeping her awake; when she knew that he'd be coming back she was able to fall asleep on her own.

That said, starting co-sleeping with your ds sounds perfectly reasonable to me, especially if everyone has the same bedtime.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Absolutley, bring him into bed!


----------



## EvansMomma (Mar 7, 2006)

I say absolutely!
As long as everyone is still sleeping well and the situation works for everyone, why not?


----------



## carolhagan (Oct 21, 2006)

I did this with my older son when he was about two. I felt bad that he never got to co-sleep with us, and after seeing the joy of cosleeping with my youngest son I thought it would be great to have them both in bed with us. However, it didn't work out. He didn't sleep well, he was used to having his own space. So, we did the next best thing and put him in the room with us. It was nice to have all of us in there together. Now that they are both in their own bed in their own room, my oldest son will come in the room and crawl in bed with us.

I say see what your son says about it. And if he thinks it's a good idea. Go for it!!


----------

